# Thanks Chris



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wanted to publicly thank you for the marinade I recieved. You wouldn't have to do that stuff and people would still be here. Also in general I would like to thank you for all the work you put in here. I am sure that we would be shocked if we knew how much time this takes for you. Without thi swebsite I wouldn't have met so many great guys I have had a chance to share a field with this year(even Monte)!!! Thanks again Chris. :beer:

Dan


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Tried some of mine last night on a duck breast that I grilled out. GOOD STUFF!!!!!!

Thanks Chris!!

Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recieved mine yesterday also....looking forward to trying it on some venison this weekend.

Thanks.....Chris


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks, Chris, I got mine the other day too. Can't wait to try it...looks real thick.

I would definitely like to meet you one day--you run a real nice site!

Brian


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys... glad to see the hard work is paying off.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea, Thanks Chris. Got mine also. Just no time to try it yet. To much hunting to do. hee hee. I will let everyone know how it taste as soon as I give-er a try


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks again Chris.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Chris. Looking forward to trying it on some fresh venison.

Ref


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

My wife might actually try goose because of this!

Thanks again Chris.

Goosepride


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, its some great stuff Hustad! Thanks for the bottle!

Its a smokey kinda teriaki-flavored marinade, would be good with just about any meat. I reccommend that people try it!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I still have to run down to the post office and grab mine, but the reports sounds pretty good. Thanks again not only to Chris and the work he puts forth, but the sponsors that help him make things like this happen.

870


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Received mine in the mail today.. First thing I did was call the wife to get out some mallard breast to thaw.. I will let you know in the morning.. It is a very sizable bottle. Smells good enough to drink.. Thank you for this site and thankyou for the marinade!!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Try this guys

Bone out the mallard breast, cut into strips marinade in the fridge overnight, stirfry in olive oil and some of the marinade add some veggies and serve over brown and wild rice mix   Good Stuff!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I had a nice little surprise waiting when I just got back from deer hunting outta town. Thanks Chris!! This site is great and has done a wonderful job of making me unproductive at work!! 

Thanks again!

Chad


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tried mine last night....picked a mallard drake,then filleted off the breast with the skin on.

Marinated all day using a vacumn sealer.

Put it on the grill...5 min per side.Medium/rare.

Very good...tasted like marinated steak.A combination of Soy,Sesame Seed,and sugar.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: I can't believe I missed the cut on that one. Shame on me !!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I did get mine and thank you Chris. Haven't decided what to try it on yet................?


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I too would like to thank Chris for all his hard work on the site and finding sponsers! I will be making some venison with the marinade this weekend!


----------

